
The New Heroku, Part 1 of 4: The Process Model & Procfile - joshuacc
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2011/6/20/the_new_heroku_1_process_model_procfile/
======
JonnieCache
This seems just obscenely convenient. Is there any other PAAS product out
there that offers abstractions this sugary-sweet yet so powerful?

~~~
andrewgodwin
This is actually pretty similar to what we've got so far internally at ep.io,
albeit without the procfile and with a slightly more complex definition
instead.

We're even running things like Redis instances off of a similar codebase,
albeit one modified so the >1 server case is different.

Edit: Oh, and of course we're not exactly as open and launched as Heroku are.
Just pleased to see that other people think it's a sensible way to build this
stuff!

------
ryan_brunner
I don't know what awesomeness could possibly be contained within parts 2, 3 or
4 to make this seem any better. Heroku is doing some incredible things.

------
frisco
What kind of resources are allocated to each dyno? Could you, say, run a Solr
server from a worker dyno? What about some other custom service that uses a
lot of memory? Are they hard or soft limits? This sounds really cool, but it
doesn't really tell you much about what this is suited for; especially given
how easy it is to devour memory in Ruby.

~~~
198d
A couple of useful resources related to the Heroku Dyno:

[http://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/how-much-memory-
does-a-...](http://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/how-much-memory-does-a-dyno-
have)

<http://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/dyno-isolation>

